# Little bit annoyed. Pregnant help



## LadyGreenhaven (Jun 5, 2014)

So i have a colony of 8 ferrets. All are rescues or rehomes who live together in a large block building with hutches left open around the building so they can choose where they sleep etc. 

So there are 2 hobs and 6 Jills.

My first 3 jills were 100% neutered as they came via the RSPCA I worked for at the time. 
Then early on in the year a friend needed to rehome her hob and 3 jills. I was aware that these jills are entire while the male in castrated... 

Then my partners mums hob died, leaving the other hob alone. I agreed to having him (hes 7 years old and needed company as he would be outside alone) and was told he was vasectomised (well thats what they said when i said he has testicles!) 

I just come back from a 3 week holiday and two of the entire girls have just come into season... the other hasnt.
Her nipples are a little bigger and redder. She isnt particularly fat, but there was a bit of hair loss on her back and I found a chunk of hair in one of the hutches "bedrooms" but no babies in sight!....

You can imagine my anger when I approached my partners mum and found that he is actually entire, their other hob was the neutered one!!!!

So, I potentially have a pregnant ferret, maybe even 3 pregnant ferrets!!
I have never bred them before as the rescues are full as it is and truth be told I am not able to commit the time for breeding ferrets! 

So, can I leave them all together now if they are pregnant? The hutches dont shut so I cant lock a pregnant jill in anyway. Im looking to get the other two jabbed on sat, but what would happen if they are already pregnant?

I need to get into action and start sorting this awful mess out, but atm I am just so angry


----------



## Shanesferrets (May 30, 2014)

Its seems that you have two choices.....1. Keep the pregnant jills as they are in the generous accommodation you have provided. 2. Take them to the vets and get them spayed.

Three ferrets are going to cost you £150+ to be spayed. 

If you do not you will most likely end up with over twenty ferrets, some of these will probably be killed by the others in the group if you keep the accommodation as it is. 

I don't envy your situation, if you have the cash get them spayed/aborted.

Good luck.......


----------



## Shanesferrets (May 30, 2014)

PS A group of ferrets is known as a "business." I personally think it should be a gang of ferrets or a mafia of ferrets.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow!!! Wait! Calm down!!!


It is perfectly normal what the girls are doing if mated from a vasectomised hob, they will come out of season and get fat and shed their coats like they are about to have young but wont, if he is vasectomised, as the other 2 have came back into season and had no kits I would say he is in fact vasectomised. 

It is very good that you have him, as without him your entire girls would become sick if left in season and could potentially die.

The one your concerned about will lose her coat then drag the others about like she has had kits, then she will come back into season.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> wow!!! Wait! Calm down!!!
> 
> It is perfectly normal what the girls are doing if mated from a vasectomised hob, they will come out of season and get fat and shed their coats like they are about to have young but wont, if he is vasectomised, as the other 2 have came back into season and had no kits I would say he is in fact vasectomised.
> 
> ...


What he said :thumbup:. If a ferret is pregnant and getting bigger you can feel the babies as lumps towards the end of pregnancy, a phantom pregnancy (which happens naturally after a vasectomised mating) wouldn't have the lumps. If your partners mum is certain the boy isn't vasectomised then I would think seriously about termination/neutering if you can find a vet capable and willing to do this, that is obviously dependant on how far pregnant they are.


----------

